# Lighter patches of mt2



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I used mt2 last year finished around december time and i noticed i had 4/5 light patches on my chest/upper stomach. It seems that the rest of me had taned while these few patches hadnt.

I have used mt2 once before and didnt notice anything like this then.

Now ive lost most of the colour they have almost gone but i can still see them slightly. their only about half the size of a 5p.

Anybody had this before or heard of it??

I am going to start some more and why it doesnt bother me having a few on my chest i do not want them on my face lol.

thnks

hilly


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm no expert (cue flames!) but does anyone else in your family have this? Don't want to worry you but patches of skin not tanning can sometimes be attributed to vitiligo (which is often, but not always, hereditary).

Obviously it might be something TOTALLY different (especially as I have no experience of mt2) but unfortunately you won't know until if it is vitiligo until you tan again and the same spots are light again. Just a thought seeing as no one else has answered yet.

Hope you get an answer that solves it for you.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting thought. Unfortunaly theirs no way of me checking as my parents and brother dont holiday in hot countrys so they dont have tans lol.

thnks for the input. i didnt get them the first time i used mt i think so im just not sure. I have started some again this week so we shall see


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> interesting thought. Unfortunaly theirs no way of me checking as my parents and brother dont holiday in hot countrys so they dont have tans lol.
> 
> thnks for the input. i didnt get them the first time i used mt i think so im just not sure. I have started some again this week so we shall see


Ok, hopefully it's not that then. Someone I know got it in their 30's after a lifetime of (hardcore) tanning.

Best of luck this time:thumbup1: Let me know how it goes! x


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I suffer from really dry skin and if i forget to moisturise then I can end up with the odd light patch here or there...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting thnks mate. ill start moisturising after each session


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

i believe that this is called hyperpigmentation and is one of the known side effects of melanotan. I always thought that hyperpigmentation was the increase in moles and freckles but apparantly not.

im not too sure if there is anything you can do about it, how visable are they when you have a tan? on another note, i have a random dark patch on my a55 from mt2, even when im off for a few months it never fades :tongue:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Some people just naturally have more or less melanin in certain places. Nothing to do with the MTII as it produces an overall effect. It cant favour certain parts of the skin. Some naturally dark people experience this just as some of us have darker patches. I have one on my chest, not to dissimilar to a birthmark after a lot of MTII.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Some people just naturally have more or less melanin in certain places. Nothing to do with the MTII as it produces an overall effect. It cant favour certain parts of the skin. Some naturally dark people experience this just as some of us have darker patches. I have one on my chest, not to dissimilar to a birthmark after a lot of MTII.


Yup.

I have a little patch on one of my legs that never tans as much as the rest of me.... and the darker I am, the more noticable it is. Had it all my life. Nothing can be done, jst got used to it.


----------

